# Motor runs wide open..........



## se3388 (Aug 26, 2015)

Well my first post here and I'm asking for help, I have a Craftsman 8.50 Series pressure washer and it seems to run ok until you let off the trigger and then the motor starts to run wide open, press the trigger on the handle again and begin to wash something and it idles back down to somewhat normal levels but let off the trigger again and it starts to runs wide open again.

Steve............


----------



## javjacob (Aug 25, 2015)

I wish I could help but I don't know. 
Where is everyone? This place is dead.


----------



## se3388 (Aug 26, 2015)

I guess we are the only ones here.

Steve........


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

it sounds to me like when the pump unloads the engine is just picking up rpms back to governed speed now weather or not the governor is set too high I couldn't tell you bug the engine shouldn't exceed 3600 rpm when not under load if you can check rpms and set the governor it may solve your issue


----------



## se3388 (Aug 26, 2015)

It has been sitting out in the shop since it started acting up, I'll get up enough nerve to look at it sometime in the near future, it was running fine but half way through power washing the siding it would start running wide open when you let off the trigger and I mean wide open, pull the trigger again and it goes back down to normal 'load' rpm's. When I get up the nerve to tackle it I will start looking at the governor. Thanks for the info.

Steve......


----------



## lhfnfj (May 8, 2015)

I guess we are the only ones here.



_____________________
Micro Motor


----------

